# My New Darkroom



## associatejeans (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi

VERY new to all this and trying to set up my own darkroom.  First question: any tips anyone has would be great, ie most essential items to get

Thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 24, 2005)

I think that this thread has a list of what you need to start...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4880&highlight=darkroom

The most essential things are an interest in film photography and a light proof room


----------



## PreludeX (Jan 24, 2005)

here is the best tip ever!!! HAVE FUN!


----------

